# RAF Woolfox Lodge Airfield



## No-One (Aug 26, 2008)

Myself and a good friend have been on about going up and checking out the airfield and the control tower out and the outer builds and the other month we did,parked car in the layby on the A1 and off we went,it was a fair old walk up cause you cannot see the tower while walking up  so a bit of guess work was needed 

When we got there,there was a few old outer building place around the tower,and by the looks of it someone else had been up into the tower,the doors where all open,so off we went all dark with narrow passages and rooms leading off.The main room in the tower had the old fire place and a wooden bench still in there,even the old curtains too,well what was left of them 

The steps to the secound floor had been broken off half way up but there is a reel on wire mess which you can claim on to reach the rest of the steps.

When up was pretty much the same as the bottom dark damp with a few other smaller rooms off.We could not get on the roof there was no steps,but there is a walk way around the outside,but looking around the tower we think there was old steps fixed to the outside of the tower but now gone over time.

In one of the old buildings there is a old car could not really see what make or model it was cause the roof had colapsed in on it  the other buildings where just shells and walls 

If anyone has the time it's worth a nosey all the land around it is long grass and woods,and as far as i could see no signs saying keep off 

Here some pictures not very good ones as there took on my camera phone.


----------



## samsmeg123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ace site, beautiful picture of the grass


----------



## No-One (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks it's my first time  

Ill have to find a few local friends and join them a few times


----------



## smileysal (Aug 26, 2008)

Excellent pics of the control tower, what's with the fireplace in there tho? It's like a council one 

Anyway, really like this, and love the view over the former runways, and liking the car hidden away.

We nearly ended up here on Sunday after a meal. Decided to go off and have a drive, so I'm navigating Mendo all over the place and all getting further away from home lol. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## No-One (Aug 26, 2008)

There is a lot more old ww2 airfields over Lincolnshire,trying to find a few other people and make a day of it


----------



## smiffy (Aug 26, 2008)

No-One said:


> There is a lot more old ww2 airfields over Lincolnshire way...................



That could just about be one of the best 'understatements' ever used in regard to
dis-used airfields on this site heh heh heh!...When you've worked yer way thru Lincolnshire you might wanna try Norfolk and Suffolk ...I'm told there might be a couple down that way too heh heh heh !
Looks great anyways and ...don't pay no heed to me young man!


----------



## No-One (Aug 26, 2008)

ww2 airfeilds/control towers are the most haunted places did you now that


----------



## krela (Aug 26, 2008)

No-One said:


> ww2 airfeilds/control towers are the most haunted places did you now that



Yes, I'm forever being tripped up by ghosts in control towers.

I'm told that the owner of www.controltowers.co.uk is now a gibbering wreck having been haunted so many times.

:nah:


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 26, 2008)

awsome tried here a couple of times with no success

any idea what the old car was?


----------



## No-One (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr Sam said:


> awsome tried here a couple of times with no success
> 
> any idea what the old car was?



No we could not make the car out as it's too far gone lol it's only a small engine thig tho


----------



## Bryag (Aug 27, 2008)

krela said:


> Yes, I'm forever being tripped up by ghosts in control towers.
> 
> I'm told that the owner of www.controltowers.co.uk is now a gibbering wreck having been haunted so many times.
> 
> :nah:



Thing I hate about Control Towers is I keep bumping into Yvette Fielding and that twat Derek Watsisname


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice explore, No-One. It's always good to see airfields, especially with the control tower and water tower still intact-ish. I have yet to explore one...got two lined up to do, but it's a military excercise in itself for me to get there!  Good stuff!


----------



## Petzl (Aug 28, 2008)

*Nice*

Good explore, nice pics, i like the car pics especially, well i think its safe to say it must have seen better days.lol


----------



## No-One (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the comments people ill have to go find another airfeild now


----------

